# Who are the real terrorists?



## 69nites (Jun 13, 2013)

Is anyone here actually afraid of what this government defines as a "terrorist" attack?  Are you afraid that jihadist Muslims are coming to kill you? 

I live in a major city and this has not caused one ounce of terror to me.  It has not effected the way I've wanted to live my life.  Directly it has not done anything but kill a few Americans. Less Americans than are killed driving to work on any given year in this country. 

Now what group are Americans afraid of? Are you afraid of the United States government restricting access to firearms and leaving you defenseless?  Are you afraid that the united states government will illegally invade your privacy and record all of your private communications and at any moment if they suspect you of anything will then listen to every private communication you've made?

Are you afraid that your business won't survive new government healthcare regulations?  Are you a low wage earner who fears what you will do when your employer had no choice but to cut you down to part time because they can't afford the obamacare package? 

These are the fears most often told to me by my fellow Americans. So I ask you.  Who are you living in fear of?  Who are the real terrorists?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2013)

I live in fear that there is not one branch of government looking out for us anymore. Not even the courts; our last defense from tyranny...

But what I'm really afraid of are the people in the Country that want this to happen. The people that want government to continue doing more and more for them.  Not just big welfare handouts either. I mean even the day to day shit. People calling the police or the local code enforcement department because their neighbor didn't mow the lawn... Because their house is in disprepair. They want maximum punishment for the most subtle violation of any code or regulation. Or when there is no code or regulation they scream for more regulation... 

We all hate each other. We have no patience anymore.  People like to talk about how we're to be "tolerant" of diversity... Bullshit. We aren't tolerant of anything.

The people of this country are completely to blame for ALLOWING our government to continue to strip us of our rights.  Allowing the government to disregard statements such as "shall make no law" and then make laws, prosecute and destroy based on those new laws.

I'm disgusted. This country is going down the toilet and the dependents are accelerating the process.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 13, 2013)

lawyers r terrorists, especially accident lawyers. 

jk, well not really. 

I have yet to see a car bomb or similar terrorists activity interrupt my life, but I think we don't want it to get to the point. Prevention is necessary, just it needs to be done without violating our privacy. 

I agree with POB, we're sheep not doing anything.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 13, 2013)

Im afraid of people just sitting on their ass and watching it go to hell.   Slack ass call your self Americans that stand by and watch the country get molested by welfare junkies, lawyers and political correctness.  Everybody wants their piece of the pie- and their neighbors, because their neighbors pie has whipped cream and thats just not fair that they dont..  Nobody wants to earn their shit.  They want it handed to them.  And if its not good enough they cry and bitch until its handed to them on a silver platter.  POB is right about people hating each other and having no patience.  Why would you be when you can sue somebody for anything.  Neighbors house looks like shit?  Sue him.  Coffee too hot, Sue Mcdonalds.  You thought cruise control was auto pilot and you crashed your RV? Sue Winnebago.  You cut your arm robbing someones house and need stitches? Sue them.  This shit really happened folks.  We had some kids stealing lumber from a job site and taking it to the woods to build a tree house.  One kid fell and broke his leg on our site and made big money.  For stealing shit..   According to the govt. Patriots are the terrorists.  If you have guns, go to church, support the Constitution, speak out against tyranny, etc.  you are probably on a watch list.  Fucking NSA and wiretaps, TSA, Homeland, all a big waste of OUR money.  How many attacks have they stopped? How many BILLIONS a year do we throw at them?  For what? Safety?  Give me a fucking break.....


----------



## PFM (Jun 13, 2013)

69nites said:


> Is anyone here actually afraid of what this government defines as a "terrorist" attack?  Are you afraid that jihadist Muslims are coming to kill you?
> 
> I live in a major city and this has not caused one ounce of terror to me.  It has not effected the way I've wanted to live my life.  Directly it has not done anything but kill a few Americans. Less Americans than are killed driving to work on any given year in this country.
> 
> ...



69 you nailed it.


----------



## PFM (Jun 13, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I live in fear that there is not one branch of government looking out for us anymore. Not even the courts; our last defense from tyranny...
> 
> But what I'm really afraid of are the people in the Country that want this to happen. The people that want government to continue doing more and more for them.  Not just big welfare handouts either. I mean even the day to day shit. People calling the police or the local code enforcement department because their neighbor didn't mow the lawn... Because their house is in disprepair. They want maximum punishment for the most subtle violation of any code or regulation. Or when there is no code or regulation they scream for more regulation...
> 
> ...



It's the ones crying for "tolerance" that demand everything they hear from the media should be banned. I've been saying this for years now............wake up people.


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2013)

I've been sitting here writing and erasing shit for about 30 minutes trying to explain what my fears are, and all of them lead to another problem even if they are fixed.  My fear is humans.  How can you rely on a species that only does what is best for its individual self?  You want a government that does whats good for ALL our needs, good luck.  A human won't do that, and the human race can't even agree on what would be best for all of us.  It's a never ending battle that will continue to go on until we destroy ourselves because we don't see the bigger picture and only do things that affect our lives in a positive manner.


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2013)

meant to put positive in ""


----------



## PFM (Jun 13, 2013)

RISE said:


> I've been sitting here writing and erasing shit for about 30 minutes trying to explain what my fears are, and all of them lead to another problem even if they are fixed.  My fear is humans.  How can you rely on a species that only does what is best for its individual self?  You want a government that does whats good for ALL our needs, good luck.  A human won't do that, and the human race can't even agree on what would be best for all of us.  It's a never ending battle that will continue to go on until we destroy ourselves because we don't see the bigger picture and only do things that affect our lives in a positive manner.



I don't want a Government that does what's good for ALL, I want a Gov. that favors the working, contributing folks. This Administration is the biggest pro-handout Admin ever. Just because a person can cross a border DOES NOT entitle them to housing, food, medical.......although all this free shit is nothing new it's past time to slow it down and this Admin has only only encouraged it.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 13, 2013)

I carry a gun and have the skills and the balls to use it, so I fear nothing.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 13, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I carry a gun and have the skills and the balls to use it, so I fear nothing.


A gun isn't going to save you from a drone attack.

Speaking of, I highly recommend that everyone takes up drone hunting.  That's what the second amendment is for.


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm going to live with Darkside.


----------



## PFM (Jun 13, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I carry a gun and have the skills and the balls to use it, so I fear nothing.



When all the money is gone and the generations of entitlements have have bread their way to completely dominate the population, they will riot, they will burn, they will carry out their crybaby attacks. 

Remember no civilization or country reigns #1 forever, but making the inevitable come sooner is small thinking.

Afraid for myself..................no not me.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 13, 2013)

The United States has killed more innocent people then any terrorist group has done. Our Government leaders are far worse then any terrorist.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2013)

JM750 said:


> The United States has killed more innocent people then any terrorist group has done. Our Government leaders are far worse then any terrorist.




That's exactly the point here. And now they are undertaking the disarming of the people and are slowly turning their guns toward us.  Check out copblock.org and look at the way swat teams are arming themselves with tanks and high powered rifles.  Look at how many no-knock warrants are being issued. Look at how many innocent people are being killed by over-zealous cops with no knock warrants. 

A seven year old girl asleep on a couch shot in the head by a tactical cop on a raid - http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/aiyana-stanley-jones-grandmother-testifies-court


----------



## JM750 (Jun 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's exactly the point here. And now they are undertaking the disarming of the people and are slowly turning their guns toward us.  Check out copblock.org and look at the way swat teams are arming themselves with tanks and high powered rifles.  Look at how many no-knock warrants are being issued. Look at how many innocent people are being killed by over-zealous cops with no knock warrants.
> 
> A seven year old girl asleep on a couch shot in the head by a tactical cop on a raid - http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/aiyana-stanley-jones-grandmother-testifies-court



It is making me sick. They are literally stealing all our civil liberties away from us right before our very eyes. And I'm not too sure what the hell we need to do to stop it? They are over riding the constitution on us like it was never even written. Not only that, they keep stealing all our hard earned money we make from getting our fucking asses out of bed each day and going to work. It's a God Damn shame.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 14, 2013)

Fear?  Not so much.  Attorneys (future politicians) and the media are the ones Ive got my eye on.

That said,  I dont think its wise to ignore the Jihad towel headed Fucks that want to kill us all.  Im not happy how the media and the current admin use it as a spring board to social engineer us of our freedoms.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 14, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Fear?  Not so much.  Attorneys (future politicians) and the media are the ones Ive got my eye on.
> 
> That said,  I dont think its wise to ignore the Jihad towel headed Fucks that want to kill us all.  Im not happy how the media and the current admin use it as a spring board to social engineer us of our freedoms.


The killing for alah thing is just rhetoric used by people that the united states government left hanging out to dry after our leaders got what they wanted from them.  

The assholes thought they could manipulate a whole region to do their bidding and bleed for our cause and American blood wouldn't be spilled.  9/11 was a direct result of that. 

Power mongers like obama and Bush LOVED 9/11. They could never have pushed their agendas through without it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2013)

69nites said:


> The killing for alah thing is just rhetoric used by people that the united states government left hanging out to dry after our leaders got what they wanted from them.
> 
> The assholes thought they could manipulate a whole region to do their bidding and bleed for our cause and American blood wouldn't be spilled.  9/11 was a direct result of that.
> 
> Power mongers like obama and Bush LOVED 9/11. They could never have pushed their agendas through without it.



As evidenced by us actually contemplating arming syrian rebels.  They're al quada... And we're going to arm them. So they can then turn around with them. How dumb are we?


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> As evidenced by us actually contemplating arming syrian rebels.  They're al quada... And we're going to arm them. So they can then turn around with them. How dumb are we?



Not mention bring them here to U.S.........http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2013/06/11/Obama-Admin-Considers-Resettling-Thousands-of-Syrian-Refugees-in-U-S


Look, the US is past the point of no return........Too many Americans don't have the "American Dream" anymore to work hard and get what is given to you by working hard.  It is all lost in goverment freebies.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 14, 2013)

With liberty and freedom comes a certain sacrifice.  it's sadly true, that yes the United States has killed more people than any terrorist group but it's a necessity.  It's how we preserve our way of life.  Freedom comes at a cost.  I agree that our government is turning down a dangerous path but we're still the greatest country on earth and the greatest country to live in.....and if you doubt that, then I dare you to go to another country and see just how great the people have it.  

This whole Drone strike on civilians is a joke, they're not going to just start wacking out criminals with a drone, but in certain extreme circumstances....I.E Cristopher Dormer, the cop killer that was on the run in the mountains of Cali....that is what they're really for and I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 15, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> With liberty and freedom comes a certain sacrifice.  it's sadly true, that yes the United States has killed more people than any terrorist group but it's a necessity.  It's how we preserve our way of life.  Freedom comes at a cost.  I agree that our government is turning down a dangerous path but we're still the greatest country on earth and the greatest country to live in.....and if you doubt that, then I dare you to go to another country and see just how great the people have it.
> 
> This whole Drone strike on civilians is a joke, they're not going to just start wacking out criminals with a drone, but in certain extreme circumstances....I.E Cristopher Dormer, the cop killer that was on the run in the mountains of Cali....that is what they're really for and I don't have a problem with that.


Put down the coolaid. The war on communism was in no way necessary.  That's what got us in this mess. Trying to force or views on the world. 

That and making sure oil was traded on the usd. 

Neither were needed both are the reason the muffle East hates us.

Let's get something straight.  Last year protesting the united states government was defined as an act of terrorism.  Any of these things that are being used to fight terrorism can now be used against United States citizens.  

Strictly speaking letter of the law.  You protest the US government on Facebook.  The nsa mines that data.  You can now be detained indefinitely or killed with a drone strike.

I Don't care if you think they will.  If you don't find it disturbing that they gave themselves the right there is seriously something wrong with you.

Read Mein Kampf and look at some history.  What is happening isn't good.  Even if the intention is fine,  the path to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## JM750 (Jun 15, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Not mention bring them here to U.S.........http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2013/06/11/Obama-Admin-Considers-Resettling-Thousands-of-Syrian-Refugees-in-U-S
> 
> 
> Look, the US is past the point of no return........Too many Americans don't have the "American Dream" anymore to work hard and get what is given to you by working hard.  It is all lost in goverment freebies.



The New American dream is to not have to get the fuck outta bed in the morning and go to work like the rest of us. The new American dream is to sit on your lazy ass and have Obongo's party pay for everything on the Middle class Taxpayers money.
That is the reason that fuck won election....


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 15, 2013)

69nites said:


> Put down the coolaid. The war on communism was in no way necessary.  That's what got us in this mess. Trying to force or views on the world.
> 
> That and making sure oil was traded on the usd.
> 
> ...



The war on communism was absolutely necessary.  You ever been to a communist country?  would you like living there?  it wasn't us trying to push our values off on anyone, it was us trying to protect everyone else from falling under a communist dictatorship.

The reason the middle east hates us has nothing to do with oil and everything to do with religion.  


As far as the drone strikes, you evidently don't understand the law that was passed.  It doesn't give them the right to just use a drone strike on an American citizen on U.S soil without extreme cercumstances.  

everybody was freaking out when they passed the law saying that they could possibly use drone strikes on U.S citizens in other countries....I.E terrorists.  I don't have any fucking problem with that, I don't care if you are American, if you turn your back on your country and go to war against it with the enemy then you are an enemy of the United States and shouldn't be given special privilege.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 15, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> The war on communism was absolutely necessary.  You ever been to a communist country?  would you like living there?  it wasn't us trying to push our values off on anyone, it was us trying to protect everyone else from falling under a communist dictatorship.
> 
> The reason the middle east hates us has nothing to do with oil and everything to do with religion.
> 
> ...


You're using language that isn't in the legislation.  You're using language that Obama tried to use to double talk his way out of it.

And you're really clueless about the middle East. 

Islam is the rhetoric that leaders use to recruit impressionable minds. Don't you ever question why they didn't hate us when we were funding them and putting them in power. For example Osama Bin Laden and Sadam Hussein. Notice they didn't hate us until we got done raping them without competing the reach around? 

Try having an original intelligent thought and not regurgitate the republic propaganda.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 15, 2013)

It's not about oil.... Of course it is. The USA goin into other people's country and killing people only creates more extremists.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2013)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> It's not about oil.... Of course it is. The USA goin into other people's country and killing people only creates more extremists.



We haven't taken oil fields from them.... As I believe we SHOULD have to recoup the cost of the war.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 15, 2013)

Terror sucks, of course there is secrets our government hides.. 

I am so glad and proud to be an American, as much fucked up shit the US does, it allows us, it's people to be some of the best people on earth.. USA and Americans in general do more the the world in positive ways then any other country.

Real terrororists are those faggot cocksuckers who planted bombs at the Boston marathon. Nothing is gonna change, if you don't like it get the fuck out


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone watch the series "Continuum"

pretty good series, you can watch the first season on Netflix, and the first episode of the second season is on Comcast on demand (free).  the series is now on the SciFi channel.

the theme surprisingly strikes a similar chord...

....future cop follows bad guys (terrorists) back in time to present day, but the more she learns of these terrorists, the more she begins to suspect that maybe they aren't so bad after all?

(and it doesn't hurt that the woman playing the future cop is real easy to look at)


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 15, 2013)

69nites said:


> You're using language that isn't in the legislation.  You're using language that Obama tried to use to double talk his way out of it.
> 
> And you're really clueless about the middle East.
> 
> ...



Brother, i'm far from clueless about middle east.  Have you read the Quran ?  I have.  I fought it for 8 years.  I saw exactly what Islam is about in Kosovo, Sierra Leone, and in Iraq.  Anyone who thinks Islam is a religion of peace needs to be smacked, it's an evil evil thing.  

Islam has always hated the west, and Christians.....or anyone who isn't a muslim for that matter.  They only tolerated us, as we have them.

All these extremist cutting off peoples heads in the street and setting bombs off because we are killing Muslims in a war thousands of miles away and everybody says......"if we go to there country and kill them that makes them hate us"  it's fucking war!!  You don't see any Americans...or Christians for that matter cutting of a muslims head because they are killing americans do you?


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 15, 2013)

I know plenty of Muslims none of which are violent. I think you're confusing radical Muslims who use the Quran b


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 15, 2013)

Damn phone. You can't judge a religion by the actions of a few, who are interpreting the Quran for their benefit. Looking at history it's Christianity that caused the most bloodshed.  Either way I don't give a fuck. God bless America.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 16, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Brother, i'm far from clueless about middle east.  Have you read the Quran ?  I have.  I fought it for 8 years.  I saw exactly what Islam is about in Kosovo, Sierra Leone, and in Iraq.  Anyone who thinks Islam is a religion of peace needs to be smacked, it's an evil evil thing.
> 
> Islam has always hated the west, and Christians.....or anyone who isn't a muslim for that matter.  They only tolerated us, as we have them.
> 
> All these extremist cutting off peoples heads in the street and setting bombs off because we are killing Muslims in a war thousands of miles away and everybody says......"if we go to there country and kill them that makes them hate us"  it's fucking war!!  You don't see any Americans...or Christians for that matter cutting of a muslims head because they are killing americans do you?


They did not always hate us. They LOVED us when we armed them and used them. The biggest extremist groups that were trying to kill you got those guns from the united States government. 

Maybe you are forgetting the crusades. You know where Christians literally went around the globe killing anyone that wouldn't convert to Christianity. 

Maybe you're also forgetting that the Catholic church completely turned a blind eye to the Holocaust?

Do you only recognize evil that you aren't a part of?


----------



## 69nites (Jun 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> We haven't taken oil fields from them.... As I believe we SHOULD have to recoup the cost of the war.


Completely agree. I also believe that the way a war is done now is bullshit. 

Saddam said he would destroy America. For me that declaration of war is enough to go remove him from power, destroy his regime, and take his resources.

And then get the fuck out.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 16, 2013)

69nites said:


> Completely agree. I also believe that the way a war is done now is bullshit.
> 
> Saddam said he would destroy America. For me that declaration of war is enough to go remove him from power, destroy his regime, and take his resources.
> 
> And then get the fuck out.



News flash there was no weapons of mass destruction! Just sayin. Too many people believe what the media spoon feeds them. All the blood shed is not justified in my opinion.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 16, 2013)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> News flash there was no weapons of mass destruction! Just sayin. Too many people believe what the media spoon feeds them. All the blood shed is not justified in my opinion.


My point is there didn't have to be. They declared war on us. When you do that there are consequences.


----------

